# Cooked vegetables and fridge shelf life



## ambar (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction on finding information on how long cooked vegetables last after being cooked.  Can't seem to find anything other than how long the can stay fresh before cooking.  Hope it makes sense. Thank you!!


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Cooked... as in left-overs?  A serving or 2... or ya cooked WAY too much?  I'm thinking cooked veggies would be good for 3 days or so at the least.  BUT my question would be why keep them?  Not that I'd suggest just tossing.  When I had a dog... a few spoonfuls of say green beans became a treat for her... my cat has less than ZERO interest in veggies and only a minute interest in most people food.  If I had... let's say, 3-4 spears of asparagus left-over, I'd probably plan for adding them to an omelet at breakfast (or lunch or dinner) the following day.  If I had 3-4 EARS of corn that got cooked but not eaten, would cut off cob and maybe stash in freezer to add to soup/stew at a later date.

As for how long veggies last fresh... I don't necessarily agree with how long "they" say you can keep them??  Things like cabbage & carrots last a long time in fridge.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Ambar,

remember (and hopefully) you searched and procured the freshest ingredients, fresher is better, so IMHO and experience, use as soon as possible.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

3 days for any leftovers is my rule. I have had food poisoning and don't care to go there again.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends on how they are blanched or cooked and temp in fridge?And type of veg. There are many variables.


----------

